# Moving to London



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

Due to a change in job and location I am now looking into "on the street" car washing :thumb:

No access to hoses, so ONR will come into its own. I have not used it before but have been doing some reading up on it. The car will be detailed prior to getting down there so I can protect it as well as possible with a very long lasting sealant/wax, which I will be able to top up.

The question is, what would you guys advise? Jet wash the car at the local jet wash, then wash the car with ONR? I can't see it getting caked on mud as it won't be used during the week, so I will more than likely be just washing off water spots...

The other question is with wheels... suggestions on a method to get these up and clean again?

Cheers for any help/links/advice!

Jamie


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I suggest using ONR just like that as it works wonders, even on my daily driver. 

As for the wheels I use Bilberry and APC and rinse off with ONR.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

If its caked up in mud then I would do as you suggest, go to jet wash clear as much as possible first.
If its only going to be dust and water spots etc or a fine coating of dirt then I would buy a waterless spray such as spray n shine, go waterless et al. that way you dont need to carry buckets either just a spray bottle and microfibre cloths.
wheels - again dependant on how dirty they are, I clean mine every couple of days (so they dont have a chance to get coverred with brake dust) with a MF sprayed with waterless cleaner. wipes straight off. if they are nasty dirty, I would spray with a wheel cleaner (wonder wheels would do), agitate with a wheel brush then use a spray bottle like this to rinse clean :thumb:

however im sure there will be better ideas from others soon.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Checks Pete's q&a mate there is also a good video in this section although the car isn't dirty enough to show it at it's best. I have 6oz in the house just now mate waiting to try it out!

I'm scared!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

report back gally.. interested to know about this... im very against ONR... not because its a bad product, as i havent tried it... just because im terrified of using it on my soft paint :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the biggest (only) issue with ONR is the mindset.....I was the same...now I have no issues, and find that I can quickly run around the car within 20 minutes!

It is very good stuff......

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I think the biggest (only) issue with ONR is the mindset.....I was the same...now I have no issues, and find that I can quickly run around the car within 20 minutes!
> 
> It is very good stuff......
> 
> :thumb:


think your right... i might try it at some point.. tbh my car is never too dirty.. so onr would likely be fine..


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

I faced the same dilemma when I moved into a top floor flat and had no access to a water supply.

ONR, once you get over the fear of using it, is amazing. My paint is BMW 'jet black' which, beleive me, shows swirls very easily. I've now used ONR for about 6 months and I can honestly say the results are amazing and I actually enjoy washing the car in this way much more.

As for wheels, I do go to the local jetwash with a bottle of Bilberry in the boot on occasion as sometimes, the ONR doesn't cut the mustard in that respect.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

When i used to live in a flat a long time ago I used to use one of these:
http://www.nomad-direct.co.uk/index.php

It worked really well......

Alternative is Chemical Guys Ecowash or ONE or use ONR


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats a pretty cool bit of kit rob.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah they are really good, the guys use them for shows etc.....before that I was using a pump action pressure spray for a garden....


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

gally said:


> I'm scared!


I'm bemused by this... There are enough posts on here about ONR that show
there's very little to be scared of. The advice I'd give is to try one of the 
methods shown / described, as closely as you can. In other words, adopt the
method _before_ you try to adapt it.

To the OP, in the spring/summer/autumn months (when there's no salt present)
you could try my bucketless wash method. The key point with ONR is to apply 
*and let it dwell*. The biggest cause of disappointment is going in too quickly
with the wiping strokes.

My 2 year old car, where no machine has been...









Regards,
Steve


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

MirfieldMat said:


> If its caked up in mud then I would do as you suggest, go to jet wash clear as much as possible first.
> If its only going to be dust and water spots etc or a fine coating of dirt then I would buy a waterless spray such as spray n shine, go waterless et al. that way you dont need to carry buckets either just a spray bottle and microfibre cloths.
> wheels - again dependant on how dirty they are, I clean mine every couple of days (so they dont have a chance to get coverred with brake dust) with a MF sprayed with waterless cleaner. wipes straight off. if they are nasty dirty, I would spray with a wheel cleaner (wonder wheels would do), agitate with a wheel brush then use a spray bottle like this to rinse clean :thumb:
> 
> however im sure there will be better ideas from others soon.


Appreciated Matt :thumb:



gally said:


> Checks Pete's q&a mate there is also a good video in this section although the car isn't dirty enough to show it at it's best. I have 6oz in the house just now mate waiting to try it out!
> 
> I'm scared!


Yeah I've been reading through that, Kev. I agree on the "taking the plunge" mindset, but was more worried about wheels really not coming up that well with ONR.



The Cueball said:


> I think the biggest (only) issue with ONR is the mindset.....I was the same...now I have no issues, and find that I can quickly run around the car within 20 minutes!
> 
> It is very good stuff......
> 
> :thumb:


Appreciated!



bigalj said:


> I faced the same dilemma when I moved into a top floor flat and had no access to a water supply.
> 
> ONR, once you get over the fear of using it, is amazing. My paint is BMW 'jet black' which, beleive me, shows swirls very easily. I've now used ONR for about 6 months and I can honestly say the results are amazing and I actually enjoy washing the car in this way much more.
> 
> As for wheels, I do go to the local jetwash with a bottle of Bilberry in the boot on occasion as sometimes, the ONR doesn't cut the mustard in that respect.


Thanks fella, I have a flat red car, so again it really shows up the marks :buffer:



Prism Detailing said:


> When i used to live in a flat a long time ago I used to use one of these:
> http://www.nomad-direct.co.uk/index.php
> 
> It worked really well......
> ...


Thanks for this, it had been considered but that link is very useful!



Lowiepete said:


> I'm bemused by this... There are enough posts on here about ONR that show
> there's very little to be scared of. The advice I'd give is to try one of the
> methods shown / described, as closely as you can. In other words, adopt the
> method _before_ you try to adapt it.
> ...


Appreciated Steve!


----------

